# Survivor: South Pacific



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Don't forget to set up a new Series Link for the new season fo Survivor. The new season starts on Wednesday 9/14.

As always this show is my favorite and never miss an episode.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Scott


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks. Spent a while today doing DVR management, so I will add this as well.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I know the schedule info isn't in DirecTV's control, but it's annoying that Survivor and Amazing Race get a new title every year. 

I suppose it's too much to ask for a SL option that would let us edit the title of the link (Survivor instead of ...South Pacific). Of course, if we could do that, I'd probably end up with 14 hours of Rossano Brazzi.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I guess I wont be watching tonight, wife is going out with a friend tonight. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I guess I wont be watching tonight, wife is going out with a friend tonight. Maybe tomorrow.


I'm going to try it out again, but after loosing Russel so quickly in his last game, I quit watching. Russel is my favorite of all time

BTW it's 90 minutes long tonight


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I think Russells nephew is on this season.


----------



## donbean (Mar 13, 2010)

i do still watch this show.. but its perfect for the dvr.. can cut it down to 20 mins and still get the whole show hahaha cut out the game intros , the recaps and general filler like walking to vote area...


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I think Russells nephew is on this season.


Really?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> Really?


Really.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Brandon Hantz.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I had Survivor: South Pacific Preview on in the background. It was on the TVGN DIRECTV 273. I don't know if it will be replayed but that's where I heard it.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes his nephew is on this season. But he stated his intention is not to tell anyone, which is going to be hard because he has 2 tatoos that say "Hantz" so he's not going to ever take his shirt off during the whole game.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Yes his nephew is on this season. But he stated his intention is not to tell anyone, which is going to be hard because he has 2 tatoos that say "Hantz" so he's not going to ever take his shirt off during the whole game.


He will be telling Coach from what the previews gave for next week


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like another good year .. Interesting contrast in Cochran fessing up his Survivor knowledge and Hantz hiding the fact that he's a Hantz. The interesting part is that Cochran said he couldn't hide it so he was just going to spill it early. Hantz was hiding his name and as a result folks don't trust him as much and he may be on the outside looking in which is NEVER good in Survivor regardless of the reason.

The right person went to RI. She failed by saying "I can do it" and then not doing it. If she'd have made one coconut in the basket, they would have won. She only has herself to blame for the loss.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Looks like another good year .. Interesting contrast in Cochran fessing up his Survivor knowledge and Hantz hiding the fact that he's a Hantz. The interesting part is that Cochran said he couldn't hide it so he was just going to spill it early. Hantz was hiding his name and as a result folks don't trust him as much and he may be on the outside looking in which is NEVER good in Survivor regardless of the reason.
> 
> The right person went to RI. She failed by saying "I can do it" and then not doing it. If she'd have made one coconut in the basket, they would have won. She only has herself to blame for the loss.


Ozzy has interest in her, she is nice eye candy


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, that was a very good first episode. There is a good mix of personalities and the alliances are already starting to form.

Perfect choice for Redemption Island this week, I don't think she'll make it long in this game.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> Ozzy has interest in her, *she is nice eye candy*


Not because of that, but instead he thinks he could have controlled her had he been able to save her. He is probably leery of Cochran because he is fan of the game and is smart enough to know strategy.



Scott Kocourek said:


> Yeah, that was a very good first episode. There is a good mix of personalities and the alliances are already starting to form.
> 
> Perfect choice for Redemption Island this week, I don't think she'll make it long in this game.


Agreed. She won't make it long. She was whining about the people being so cold, but if the 7 others had written Cochran's name down, she would have been fine with it. Its part of the game, deal with it.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Ozzy should never have gotten himself sent to Redemption Island. Anyone who's attended those duels would have seen that Christine hated Coach and his tribe and would have flipped to Ozzy in a heartbeat. He should have send Cochran, whom Christine would have easily beaten, and then Christine would have joined Ozzy to form a solid six, and we would have had rock-drawing last night.

As it turned out, Ozzy did what he could to tilt the odds in his favor with the rock-drawing. Only Jim and Cochran would have drawn for his tribe, while five would have drawn for Coach's tribe. So the odds were 5:2 that someone from Coach's tribe was going to Redemption. Still I can't blame Cochran for flipping. He didn't want to leave his chances in the game up to a random 1-in-7 draw, and he was basically bullied by most of them. But he won't win the million because he's already lost five jury votes for flipping.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Dr_J said:


> Ozzy should never have gotten himself sent to Redemption Island. Anyone who's attended those duels would have seen that Christine hated Coach and his tribe and would have flipped to Ozzy in a heartbeat. He should have send Cochran, whom Christine would have easily beaten, and then Christine would have joined Ozzy to form a solid six, and we would have had rock-drawing last night.
> 
> As it turned out, Ozzy did what he could to tilt the odds in his favor with the rock-drawing. Only Jim and Cochran would have drawn for his tribe, while five would have drawn for Coach's tribe. So the odds were 5:2 that someone from Coach's tribe was going to Redemption. Still I can't blame Cochran for flipping. He didn't want to leave his chances in the game up to a random 1-in-7 draw, and he was basically bullied by most of them. But he won't win the million because he's already lost five jury votes for flipping.


Yes, not likely to win. But could very well make it to the final Tribal Council, since everyone else would want to drag him along because he'd be so hated by most of the jurors.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Cochran wouldn't win the million either way unless he happens to win a few immunity challenges. He probably bought himself another 2 weeks on the Island with his play. Now he needs to find a way to wiggle into the solid six over those 2 weeks.

The alternative is not necessarily clear. He might have stuck around or his old tribe might decide to give Cochran the boot because they don't like him and he certainly wouldn't be able to wiggle into the graces of his old tribe. It's like choosing between a bad situation and a worse situation.

Now, one thing Cochran did do which proved to be a great strategy for both Russell and Phillip was create chaos. When there is chaos, you never know what might happen


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm tired of Ozzy and Coach and Burnett thinking they need to bring back "fan favorites". so I don't want these two returning guys to win. I do think it's interesting that in the past I liked Ozzy much more than Coach - I used to despise Coach, in fact - but now I like Coach much better than Ozzy. 

Anyway, I agree that Cochran doesn't have a chance unless he wins some individual immunity challenges or finds a newly-hidden II. Right now I'm rooting for the lady whose name I can't recall: the woman from Cochran's tribe who was considering flipping and who also said she had a red-haired son. She's got no support and no alliance, but emotionally she's who I would want to win it all. Not looking good for that though...


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Dr_J said:


> As it turned out, Ozzy did what he could to tilt the odds in his favor with the rock-drawing. Only Jim and Cochran would have drawn for his tribe, while five would have drawn for Coach's tribe. So the odds were 5:2 that someone from Coach's tribe was going to Redemption.


That's what I thought too, and I think that's what the players were talking about prior to going to tribal, but then Jeff said before the revote that if they were still tied, then everybody except the 2 people who were tied (Rick and Keith) would have to draw rocks. So that means 5 from each tribe would have drawn rocks including those who won immunity or who had an immunity necklace.

Watch last night's episode again at http://www.cbs.com/shows/survivor/video/ and FF to the 33:45 mark and Jeff will explain the rock drawing procedure. I don't think the players knew the rules. I know I didn't.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> I'm tired of Ozzy and Coach and Burnett thinking they need to bring back "fan favorites". so I don't want these two returning guys to win. I do think it's interesting that in the past I liked Ozzy much more than Coach - I used to despise Coach, in fact - but now I like Coach much better than Ozzy.
> 
> Anyway, I agree that Cochran doesn't have a chance unless he wins some individual immunity challenges or finds a newly-hidden II. Right now I'm rooting for the lady whose name I can't recall: the woman from Cochran's tribe who was considering flipping and who also said she had a red-haired son. She's got no support and no alliance, but emotionally she's who I would want to win it all. Not looking good for that though...


I'm tired of the "fan favorites" too. I also feel the exact same way about Coach and Ozzy, Ozzy is acting like he is owed respect and a win and that doesn't sit well with me. I give him credit for having the guts to have himself sent to Redemption Island, that's a tough decision to make.

I was and probably still am rooting for Cochran, his latest move seemed a little stupid but he may turn out to be an evil genius. I am impressed that he is actually on the show, it can't be easy for him although he is slowly fitting in enough to be comfortable playing his game.


----------



## gepopes (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm excited Russel's nephew is one the show.. He seems like he's a true fighter.. I'm curious how he will do


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> That's what I thought too, and I think that's what the players were talking about prior to going to tribal, but then Jeff said before the revote that if they were still tied, then everybody except the 2 people who were tied (Rick and Keith) would have to draw rocks. So that means 5 from each tribe would have drawn rocks including those who won immunity or who had an immunity necklace.
> 
> Watch last night's episode again at http://www.cbs.com/shows/survivor/video/ and FF to the 33:45 mark and Jeff will explain the rock drawing procedure. I don't think the players knew the rules. I know I didn't.


Just watched the whole show again. Jeff did say that if there was a tie vote, those voted for would be immune, and "everyone else" would draw rocks. True. I don't have the rule book in front of me, but I don't think that would apply to those with immunity. In the only rock draw in Survivor history (Marquesas), the one with immunity did not draw. So I still think the odds would have been 5:2 that someone from Coach's tribe would have gone if Cochran didn't flip.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I'm tired of Ozzy and Coach and Burnett thinking they need to bring back "fan favorites". so I don't want these two returning guys to win. I do think it's interesting that in the past I liked Ozzy much more than Coach - I used to despise Coach, in fact - but now I like Coach much better than Ozzy.
> 
> Anyway, I agree that Cochran doesn't have a chance unless he wins some individual immunity challenges or finds a newly-hidden II. Right now I'm rooting for the lady whose name I can't recall: the woman from Cochran's tribe who was considering flipping and who also said she had a red-haired son. She's got no support and no alliance, but emotionally she's who I would want to win it all. Not looking good for that though...


I'm loving the fan favorites. I hope we see crazy Phillip again, the more drama the better. my favorite this season is turning out to be Coach because he's doing a great job of putting himself in an excellent position to win. He even convinced Cochran to double-cross the double-cross.

The underlying strategy is simple - survive and advance. Coach now has the alliance of six, an alliance with Edna and to a lesser extent, now an alliance with Cochran. All this to go along with the hidden immunity idol. Coach's best move at this point is to find a way to bring Edna and Cochran with him to the top 3 (assuming that's the breakdown this year). The hard part will be getting at least one of the other 4 (in the alliance of 6) off and then moving past a 3-3 tie to an advantage. Oh, and the wildcard of Ozzy winning every challenge known to man.

Still, no matter how it plays out, I like Coach's chances a lot more than I like Cochran's chances.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if anyone is still watching this but last nights episode was one of my favorites.

Brandon tells the quick story of how he grew up, how he had his friends backs and how it always came back to bite him in the butt. I am convinced this is true because I don't think he's smart enough to make that all up. As much as I don't like him as a player on Survivor I honestly felt bad for him last night. 

Ozzy showed that he isn't just a physical threat but he's a great all around player, two puzzles in one challenge and he comes out on top again. I would have liked to see Cochran go against him in that challenge because I think he would have been the only one that could have beaten him.

While the Favorites are not my favorite shows I would like to see Cochran come back and play again.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I'm not sure if anyone is still watching this but last nights episode was one of my favorites.
> 
> Brandon tells the quick story of how he grew up, how he had his friends backs and how it always came back to bite him in the butt. I am convinced this is true because I don't think he's smart enough to make that all up. As much as I don't like him as a player on Survivor I honestly felt bad for him last night.
> 
> ...


Ozzy totally deserves to win this season. He has done great on redemption. he is smart buttering up the jury also. It was great to see him beat edna even with everyone helping her out in the challange. Brandon is a bone head. I can't believe he thought he was safe at that point in the game. He is going to flip when he sees that Albert did have a deal with Rick too. The religious stuff is out of hand this season I highly doubt God cares about the game of survivor.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

thxultra said:


> The religious stuff is out of hand this season I highly doubt God cares about the game of survivor.


^ This.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Very surprised Ozzy lost the challenge, not surprised he trounced everyone in the Fan Favorite category.

Next season, interesting premise. But was the structure they showed briefly the tribal council area? I had visions of an Ewok village for some reason.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

As crazy as Brandon came off all season I started to understand why he is the way he is after last night. Maybe I'm just a sucker and fell for it but he's troubled and his family doesn't seem to help the situation and may be the problem.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

One of the things that keeps this show fun for me is the way it changes. Next season will have both tribes living together on the same beach giving them the opportunity to share and mingle, this is really going to change strategies. Can't wait!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Haven't watched the reunion portion yet so can't completely comment on that. However, Survivor is still one of my favorite shows a gazillion seasons in. This season was no exception.

As for the religious aspect of this season ... Strategically, that was the right play this season, to get with the "religious" group. There was at least one other season (early on) where religion (or the perception of said religion) played a very large part in who won the game. To win Survivor, you have to first have as many numbers as possible, Coach did that to perfection, I thought. Where he fell down was, ironically, the same place that Russell fell down. Great job of building numbers, poor job of keeping jurors happy. No one has handled both Jury and leadership better than Rob.

Sophie appears to have one by virtue of the lesser of two evils .. Albert thought he played a great game, but seems like he was in serious coat tail mode and no one bought his act.

Kudos to all and I'm looking forward to next time. Hopefully with a couple more returning players will join the tribes because I believe that it has been positive.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Haven't watched the reunion portion yet so can't completely comment on that. However, Survivor is still one of my favorite shows a gazillion seasons in. This season was no exception.
> 
> As for the religious aspect of this season ... Strategically, that was the right play this season, to get with the "religious" group. There was at least one other season (early on) where religion (or the perception of said religion) played a very large part in who won the game. To win Survivor, you have to first have as many numbers as possible, Coach did that to perfection, I thought. Where he fell down was, ironically, the same place that Russell fell down. Great job of building numbers, poor job of keeping jurors happy. No one has handled both Jury and leadership better than Rob.
> 
> ...


Been watching survivor for years. Biggest complaint about the show now is everyone knows when the merge is comming and how redemption works. All they seem to be reusing all the challananges. They need to refresh the show with some new challanges. Also would be great if they had a duel each week on redemption and brought the people back into the game right away. Ozzy was out of the game way to long to build any alliances. Will be great to see what they do next seaon. Hopefully no one returns though. I like it best when no one knows anything about anyone else in the game.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

oldschoolecw said:


> I'm going to try it out again, but after loosing Russel so quickly in his last game, I quit watching. Russel is my favorite of all time
> 
> BTW it's 90 minutes long tonight


I'm not into Reality TV.


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

thxultra said:


> Been watching survivor for years. Biggest complaint about the show now is everyone knows when the merge is comming and how redemption works. All they seem to be reusing all the challananges. They need to refresh the show with some new challanges. Also would be great if they had a duel each week on redemption and brought the people back into the game right away. Ozzy was out of the game way to long to build any alliances. Will be great to see what they do next seaon. Hopefully no one returns though. I like it best when no one knows anything about anyone else in the game.


They seem to be pretty good about coming up with new challenges for the immunity challenges. The redemption island challenges are all reused from previous seasons, which I think is by design.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I believe Jeff has said they want to make sure the Redemption Island challenges don't have a chance of going wrong, since there is a lot more at stake than even losing an immunity challenge. So they use ones that are basically proven.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

For me, the problem with the new Redemption format is that you really do not get to see the main game getting played out any longer. There's too much show time spent on the redemption angle that the rest of the players back at camp are almost unknown. You have no idea who's eating and who's not or who's working or who's not aside from a couple of comments here and there. You really had no idea what sort of gameplay Sofie & the other guy had.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> As crazy as Brandon came off all season I started to understand why he is the way he is after last night. Maybe I'm just a sucker and fell for it but he's troubled and his family doesn't seem to help the situation and may be the problem.


I 100% agree with you - my opinion of Brandon changed after his comments and his Uncle's comments in the reunion show. I'm sorry to say it, but Russell came off as a total a$$, and I'm glad Brandon said he still has the love of his wife and children, because he obviously can't count on anyone else in his family.

I'm glad Sophie won, but I'd have preferred if Dawn won the fan vote. She is my favorite player this season, for her great attitude and her perseverance and because I think she sets a good example for others.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

trdrjeff said:


> For me, the problem with the new Redemption format is that you really do not get to see the main game getting played out any longer. There's too much show time spent on the redemption angle that the rest of the players back at camp are almost unknown. You have no idea who's eating and who's not or who's working or who's not aside from a couple of comments here and there. You really had no idea what sort of gameplay Sofie & the other guy had.


We also didn't get to see the final 3 collect and burn the names of the survivors voted out, which is always a nice little walk down memory lane before the final tribal council.

Next season should be interesting, for sure, but I really do NOT want to see a Survivor season where Brandon is on one team and his Uncle Russell is on the other. First, I cant' stand Russell, and second, Brandon will need full-time therapy by the time that season ends...


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Seemed like there was an anti-Coach backlash with all of his honor and integrity comments from those that he sent packing and bringing religion into it. I thought he had a great chance to win similar to the way Boston Rob won last time, but at least Boston Rob preached about how it was a game and didn't try to act all high and mighty. It's hard to play and win that way.

Ozzy will be thinking about that puzzle mistake forever and ever. I thought he was going to win all the challenges and take home top prize.

It looks like there will be no Redemption Island next time, which is good because it's starting to get old.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I always found the memory lane torch burning a great FFWD opportunity.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

trdrjeff said:


> I always found the memory lane torch burning a great FFWD opportunity.


+1


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> I'm not into Reality TV.


yet here you are. :scratchin


----------

